# Got early access to Symphobia 4: Pandora. First impressions!



## ManchesterMusic (Nov 11, 2019)

Symphobia 4 | Pandora: First Impressions


Overall, I’m very very impressed with the adaptive sync features and sound design possibilities. It seems Project Sam really listened to the community with this release.


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks for this review! Looks like an amazing library. You all may try to win free copy here: LINK


----------

